# Changing engine battery



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi all 
Changed my two leisure batteries early this year as one had died 
Now engine battery is slowly dieing when we get to the motor home in storage always shows 11.8 volts does start the engine.i have bought a new 110amh battery same size with terminals on the right side.my problem is can I straight swap the battery ,have an alarm connected with tracker.
If I straight swap will the alarm reset and will the tracker send a alarm to the tracker people.will the leisure batteries keep the charge up on the ignition side 
Have a fiat Ducato with a electro block.havent got any paper work for alarm as it was put on when made.
John d


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Do what the garages do: Beg or borrow a third battery, put it next to MH and use jump-start leads from that to the + and - leads from your existing engine battery, before you then disconnect engine battery terminals (obviously ensure you don't allow any short from jump lead clips to van body etc!), then just swop old and new battery, re-connect terminals, and then remove jump lead clips from third battery.
Thus no interruption of power to alarm/ stereo/tracked etc.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you sure the battery is dying, or just low because of the drain from the tracker etc.If your Fiat is a X250 model(2006 onwards) then do not jump start direct onto the battery.


cabby


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Battery is nearly six years old and original so was expecting them to be dying put new radio in but wouldn't keep its channels once saved,radio has a voltage cut out when battery gets low looses memory.every time we went down to pick up van radio had reset.called in installer who advised to change battery.it would show 11.8 after a week in store didn't put alarm on to stop the drain on battery.
Hate niggly things that aren't right so would rather change battery for piece of mind.just worried that if I disconnected and put new one in the alarm might not reset have no code or paperwork for alarm Sikura which covers all doors Windows and movement sensors 
Not classed as a thatchem alarm as installed by foreign country. Will try jump leads from leisure battery.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Jmdarr said:


> Will try jump leads from leisure battery.


If you are going to use the leisure battery you will only need one lead as the earth is common. Also, as you will only need a small current for this purpose, you could actually use a much smaller lead than a jump lead. 
Don't operate the starter though if you use a small lead!:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you can charge the present VB, there will be no need to borrow one, also it doesn't need to be jump leads, any normal wire will do so long as it has good contact throughout the procedure as you are only keeping a low current electrical supply, not trying to start the engine.


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Changed battery today was down to 11.8v again today used battery charger with a cigarette lighter lead attached and reverse charged the alarm and radio, diconnected battery hauled out dropped new one in connected up no power loss on alarm.
Old battery had slightly bulging sides with sulphated plates which you couldn't see.
Nice healthy 12.7v now showing.
Already got season start 

John d


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good result John.


----------

